# Area specific "meet ups"



## fumanchu (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm finding a lot of "meet up" threads under the Main forum.

Wouldn't it be better served if these were posted under the state specific area?

Quite annoying as I like to read every post in the main forum, whereas I "Mark As Read" the sub forums I have no interest in.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The intent is that they are posted under the state specific areas.


----------



## fumanchu (Aug 21, 2013)

SUNSHINE COAST SOCIAL MEET WED 11TH SEPT. 6PM - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=62869
Mackay Fishos: Campwin Beach - when to visit? - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=62885
live baiting scarby - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=62868
Port Stephens fishing friends - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=62858
hervey bay yakkers - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=62803
Swains Reef - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=62823
Amity Point - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=62824
The Rimming - NSW/VIC - November 2013 POLL UP - VOTE - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=62411

8 out the first 22 are regional threads in Main.

Just makes it really hard to go through all the threads with so much stuff that isn't relevant.


----------



## fumanchu (Aug 21, 2013)

They'd probably get more quality content being in a State thread thank in Main. But I'll let a mod reply


----------



## fumanchu (Aug 21, 2013)

Obviously you don't understand the role of a moderator in a forum. I've moderated numerous forums (2 which have 1000's of post a day) and know what it takes to run one. Just thought I would offer my thoughts but from your reply it's pretty obvious unless you are in QLD, NSW or VIC then you aren't welcome

Thanks and good bye.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Seeya


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> fumanchu said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously you don't understand the role of a moderator in a forum. I've moderated numerous forums (2 which have 1000's of post a day) and know what it takes to run one. Just thought I would offer my thoughts but from your reply it's pretty obvious unless you are in QLD, NSW or VIC then you aren't welcome
> ...


When I can figure out which forum that should be in I'll move it.

ps. you guys need to put some serious effort in to your post count or no one will take us seriously.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

fumanchu said:


> Obviously you don't understand the role of a moderator in a forum. I've moderated numerous forums (2 which have 1000's of post a day) and know what it takes to run one.


You're right. We need to brush up on our moderating skills. For example, from your wealth of experience can you tell us how best to handle new members that insult us?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

kraley said:


> ....am now wondering if i am bored enough to hunt down fumanchu's thousands of posts per hour forums that he claims to moderate.


I'm sure you will find him on that other kayak forum


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

StevenM said:


> .............. what the ? ...................


*By 2*

Hang on I am a South Australian :lol:

Steve


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

good for the home garden though


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Heisenberg


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Lapse said:


> fumanchu said:
> 
> 
> > unless you are in QLD, NSW or VIC then you aren't welcome
> ...


I like their secret though.


----------

